# trolling motor blues



## madcow (Jun 18, 2008)

Guys I need some help. My 34# trolling motor runs great for like 10 minutes but then it runs at half speed, what is going on I have my battery charged, I have the trolling motor straight to the battery, and then NADA. Any idea?


----------



## Jim (Jun 18, 2008)

Welcome aboard madcow!

Thanks for joining. 

When you say it goes half speed after 10 minutes do you mean after 10 continuous running minutes? What speed? After awhile does it go full speed and then die down again?


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 18, 2008)

Welcome Aboard! Sorry to hear about your tm problems, however, some members will surely have some possible tips/advice for you soon.


----------



## redbug (Jun 18, 2008)

welcome tote site..
i hate to be the bearer of bad news .... but...
I had a motor that did the same thing that wound up having a bad seal after a few trips the motor bought the farm
i went to a digital 109lb thrust 36 volt motor after that


----------



## cyberflexx (Jun 18, 2008)

battery grounding out anywhere causing the juice to drain fast?

I figure the motor will go out very soon or ruin your battery.. I wouldnt use it anymore unless I found a ground short in the wiring and resolving that fixed the issue..

Does the motor stink like something burning? Dry run it out of the water untill it goes slow.. then sniff the motor casing..


----------



## madcow (Jun 19, 2008)

Just Sunday I ran it dry and didnt smell any thing, I did notice that it was leaking rusty water though. Y'know something, I did notice that say I put the boat in the water Ill run it to my first spot say 25 yards away, fish for a while, then I run to my next spot another 25 yards, by the third stop I notice that the speed is cut in half. My battery is about a year and a half old and before that i didnt use it but 12-15 times. 
I looked at my cables and i dont see any thing that cause a short. man im stumped, I dont want to spend money on a new one oh well lemme know if you guys know wht i can do.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 19, 2008)

Try a different batery so you can either confirm or eliminate that part of the problem.

Rusty water sounds like a bad seal just what RedBug said

Sorry


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jun 19, 2008)

Rusty water sounds like a bad seal to me as well.

It should be easilly repairable unless you run it long enough beforehand to really rust up the internals.

It's probably a slow leak that takes that long to fill with enough water to get on your brushes and windings.


----------



## bassboy1 (Jun 20, 2008)

Water coming out sounds like a bad seal. Rusty water sounds like a bad seal that has been bad for a while, and has made the internals bad too. Hate to say it, but it sounds like it is ready to be sent off to the farm. Go ahead and take it apart. Doubtful if you will make it any worse.


----------



## madcow (Jun 20, 2008)

Guys for my first time asking a question you all came through great. I went down to the local Wal Mart and picked a up a new trolling motor and battery. I tried the battery it was bad , the trolling motor well I guess ill keep it as a reminder of all the good times. Man I really want to say thanks again guys, You all were right! like my boy said, " you paid alot of money, But you like doing this." and hes right... Ill work a couple of days overtime to do what I love. Im sure you guys would too. 
Keep up the good work.


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 21, 2008)

Glad things worked out and the problem with the tm was found. Be sure and maintain the new battery (charging it right after you return from a trip), and check the cells for water levels, and only use _distilled water _when adding water to the battery.


----------

